# 403 for Joomla,xoops on Apache localhost



## desertwind (Feb 6, 2006)

Off late, I was trying to install Joomla and xoops locally. I've Apache 2.0.24 and MySQL 4.1.16 with php 5.0.4 running on my FC4 box.

Both xoops and Joomla is giving an Error 403 while trying to access using my browser. I'ce set file permissions correct. Is there anything i forgot ?

Both are working (the same uploaded) perfectly on my hosting server.
I'm managing a few sites locally, they are woking too.

This is the error, for referance.


> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /xoops on this server.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertwind (Feb 7, 2006)

None to help me ?

I feel its a very basic thing that i forgot. Can anyone remind me ?


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 7, 2006)

```
Alias /xoops "/usr/share/xoops/"
<Directory "/use/share/xoops/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>
```

This should remove your access denied errors, additionally make sure that the directory in concern is readable by Apache2.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 7, 2006)

I was wondering why GNURag is not answering me. Well, thanks.

I tried that one already, but still giving the same 403.


----------



## mediator (Feb 10, 2006)

Well now I have known how to configure a webserver and aliases after extreme difficulties...It seems u have not set the permissions correct...Try to set the permission of the whole path of "/xoops" with 755 and files in that too!
If u have created another username like "/home/user"..tjhen u need to do "chmod 755 /home/user"!


----------



## desertwind (Feb 11, 2006)

I've set all file permissions  correct. I don't know whats wrong.


----------



## mediator (Feb 11, 2006)

Tell me everythin how u tried to access it and on what port and n what ip (locally->127.0.0.1)? I think i can help ya! Have u tried the defaults?


----------



## desertwind (Feb 12, 2006)

I've setup Apache (really long time ago, no problems yet). I usually store my local websites on /var/www/html/ (Which, ofcourse is apache DirectoryIndex). Everything was working fine. So i tried to install Joomla on my PC, so that after customising all the stuff, i can upload it to my website.

i place it on /var/www/html/Joomla, and tried it accessing by pointing my browser to
*localhost/Joomla , which gave me a Error 403.

So i checked for file permissions, and found everything was 755. I run an additional

chmod -R 755 Joomla/

But still the problem persits. Then i tried moving the directory to inside one of my working folder, bitz.

*localhost/bitz is working, but 
*localhost/bitz/Joomla is not.

Some three days back I downloaded xoops, followed the same procedure, and got the same error.

Both Joomla and xoops are working remotely, when uploaded to my site.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 12, 2006)

Problem Solved!!!

It was an issue with SELinux.

Just run the following as root


```
chcon -R -t httpd_sys_content_t /var/www/html/
```

And it was solved.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 12, 2006)

So SELINUX restrictions and values should be known before configuring any network services controlled by selinux..  .in my computer institute they disable selinux during install itself..


----------



## desertwind (Feb 12, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> So SELINUX restrictions and values should be known before configuring any network services controlled by selinux..  .in my computer institute they disable selinux during install itself..



Thats what everyone's doing. They simply disale selinux. Because it's such a headache. BTW, It's a part of improved Security.


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea i too configured the selinux for aliases to work and create the web server !!!


----------

